# Gyms in Glasgow



## Gerry_bhoy (Dec 25, 2008)

I've been tempted to try the Pure Gym on Bath Street as its 24 hours - would be handy for the days im working but ive heard its always rammed.

Also heard of Greens. Theres one in Kirky that I quite fancied (a guy who posted on here owns it) but as I live in the East End and don't drive (although hopefully will pass my test by the summer) so its just not practical.

Any recommendations folks?


----------



## glasgow_mm (Apr 13, 2009)

Was tempted by pure gym alsso but location of it could be off putting as im from east end and traveling could become a pain also did look packed when I passed by the other week.

Which part east end you from? How about dw up the fort or morrisons gym in dalmarnock ?


----------



## BigMeech (Jan 21, 2011)

Id give pure gym a bash mate. Busy at peak times but you'll get that with any decent gym. Good set of weights, couple of power racks and more benches/weights on the way so I hear. They're pretty decent at listening to customer feedback and compared to the setup they had when they opened, it's shed loads better.

Also the cheap price doesn't hurt.

Would stay away from LA fitness tho. Terrible gym, small, insufficient gear and ull be lucky if the hot water works fir 2 consecutive weeks


----------



## eddiem (Dec 21, 2010)

Morrisons gym in dalmarnock is good i know a few peoplw who go there


----------



## Jack3dUP (Apr 7, 2011)

Rate Pure gym, but try avoid peak times - same with any gym I guess


----------



## SoulXedge (Mar 15, 2010)

http://www.citygymglasgow.co.uk/

Venice Physique Studios (Templeton St)

Fitness first govanhill

Bellahouston park gym


----------



## stephy (May 24, 2009)

is it a proper bb'n gym ur after or just a general fitness one?


----------



## Gerry_bhoy (Dec 25, 2008)

glasgow_mm said:


> Was tempted by pure gym alsso but location of it could be off putting as im from east end and traveling could become a pain also did look packed when I passed by the other week.
> 
> Which part east end you from? How about dw up the fort or morrisons gym in dalmarnock ?


Just off Duke St in Dennistoun. Not really sure my way around this side of the city, originally from the Northside.


----------



## Gerry_bhoy (Dec 25, 2008)

SoulXedge said:


> http://www.citygymglasgow.co.uk/
> 
> Venice Physique Studios (Templeton St)
> 
> ...


Heard good things about Venicew Physique, might have a look into that.


----------



## Gerry_bhoy (Dec 25, 2008)

stephy said:


> is it a proper bb'n gym ur after or just a general fitness one?


Just somewhere with all the right gear for proper lifting.


----------



## Gerry_bhoy (Dec 25, 2008)

stephy said:


> is it a proper bb'n gym ur after or just a general fitness one?


Just somewhere with all the right gear for proper lifting.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

I've just moved to Cathcart and I was recommened Pure gym...but may think twice if its rammed...handy it being a 24hour gym all the same...


----------



## glasgow_mm (Apr 13, 2009)

forts pretty close 40 bus runs thru fort now Dw sports gym there pretty decent gym good weights area pool sauna etc aswell and the rockette cheer leaders also train there lol !

morrisons gym is a bit far from you but also a good gym http://www.morrisonsgym.co.uk/

pure gym would be not so bad towns not far from you never been in the place but jacked up says he rates it give him a pm


----------



## NickBirch (Jun 5, 2010)

Been training at PureGym for a while until we get the Sport and supplements store opened up next month  backroom gym i cant wait haha

Its rammed in the evenings and full of complete tools groups of 5 sat on the benches doing worthless workouts with what feels like 20 minute breaks between sets and they wont move and dont care so i tend to workout at 5am its nice and reasonably quiet between 5-7 the busy until 9 ish when everybody goes to work, they recently invested in a second power rack and bench along with 2 more benches and a new set of dumbels (rack arrived no weights so far pointless) but this seems to have just made evenings busier i went to workout monday nite at 10pm and it was still packed couldn't do much really what should have been a quick 30 min workout ended with me leaving after having to find alternatives to any lift i wanted.

In short if you can train off peak then for the price Pure Gym is perfect unless your a big lifter as the weight doesnt go too high think bench has 4-6 25plates - they offer a 1 day pass for £5 or something so i'd advise going on your regular training time to see if its worth it.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

I use Pure Gym....going tonight at 10pm....or i go at 7am.....the 24hour openning is great...its rammed at key times like all gyms.....but theyve just added extra benches and up the kgs on DB'S.....the only downside is theres lots of groups of guys that train togethor and they hog key equipment...ive had a few heated words...as have a few people....but all in all its a good gym


----------



## El Ricardinho (May 30, 2008)

greens is chockablock nowadays i left becoz of it. been in venice recently, the gears old but a lot of heavy lifters use it. got everything u need. 4.50 a sesh or like 35 a month in there. id recommend there. not too far from dennistoun.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

NickBirch said:


> Been training at PureGym for a while until we get the *Sport and supplements store opened up next month *  * backroom *gym i cant wait haha
> 
> Its rammed in the evenings and full of complete tools groups of 5 sat on the benches doing worthless workouts with what feels like 20 minute breaks between sets and they wont move and dont care so i tend to workout at 5am its nice and reasonably quiet between 5-7 the busy until 9 ish when everybody goes to work, they recently invested in a second power rack and bench along with 2 more benches and a new set of dumbels (rack arrived no weights so far pointless) but this seems to have just made evenings busier i went to workout monday nite at 10pm and it was still packed couldn't do much really what should have been a quick 30 min workout ended with me leaving after having to find alternatives to any lift i wanted.
> 
> In short if you can train off peak then for the price Pure Gym is perfect unless your a big lifter as the weight doesnt go too high think bench has 4-6 25plates - they offer a 1 day pass for £5 or something so i'd advise going on your regular training time to see if its worth it.


whats the new gym?


----------



## stephy (May 24, 2009)

Was in David Lloyds in west end tonight - Great gym!! i know not everyones interested in the sauna bit etc but i was very impressed with that 2...


----------



## artful_dodger87 (Mar 4, 2011)

stephy said:


> Was in David Lloyds in west end tonight - Great gym!! i know not everyones interested in the sauna bit etc but i was very impressed with that 2...


How could I forget it's next door to me, how much is this gym??

I'm at virgin active and want cheaper then £40 which I'm currently paying.


----------



## stephy (May 24, 2009)

m_momo1 said:


> How could I forget it's next door to me, how much is this gym??
> 
> I'm at virgin active and want cheaper then £40 which I'm currently paying.


well DL isnt for you then cos i think its around 70 lol


----------



## NickBirch (Jun 5, 2010)

Pelayo its me sticking a gym in the back for company/friends and personal use nothing major just a decent power rack, bench with decent weight just enough to get a decent workout myself when i had been looking at locations to open the store i specifically wanted enough room in the back to setup a workout space.

Still Pure Gym is cheap enough to keep the sub running for the odd day i fancy something different - went there at 6am today only 6 of us in there so easy to get a solid workout done.

Have to laugh at the guy making noise trying to get peoples attention before lifting a weight that i then watched a woman half his size warm up with haha


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

NickBirch said:


> Pelayo its me sticking a gym in the back for company/friends and personal use nothing major just a decent power rack, bench with decent weight just enough to get a decent workout myself when i had been looking at locations to open the store i specifically wanted enough room in the back to setup a workout space.
> 
> ahh i see...lol..was gonna have a nose...lol....so ur opening a supp store?
> 
> ...


was it the asian guy with the shaved head? barks like a dog doin squats/ bench...wears a belt ALL the time...lol


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Pelayo said:


> was it the asian guy with the shaved head? barks like a dog doin squats/ bench...wears a belt ALL the time...lol


i was ther at 10 last night and it was prety busy...didnt wait for anything....but Me and this guy were like WTF....its 1030 ffs....


----------



## artful_dodger87 (Mar 4, 2011)

Think I'll be sticking to virgin then... How do David llyod get away with that price in temple lol they try to spruce it up by saying west end lol

They said 3months free on their website but I assume that's from a 12 month contract.


----------



## stephy (May 24, 2009)

m_momo1 said:


> Think I'll be sticking to virgin then... How do David llyod get away with that price in temple lol they try to spruce it up by saying west end lol
> 
> They said 3months free on their website but I assume that's from a 12 month contract.


the spa was like something id never seen before, i could kinda understand the price, tbh if i stayed out near it i would prob pay it, the gym was really good aswell


----------



## artful_dodger87 (Mar 4, 2011)

yeh don't think the spa is appealing to me much, the closeness is though. ah well i'll inquire with them tomorrow, hopefully their sales team aren't as presistance as Greens gym, that guy phoned me more in a month then my gf and mother combined.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

venice gym in cambuslang is good.


----------



## Gerry_bhoy (Dec 25, 2008)

Looks like pure gym for now. My mate who hasn't trained before went and paid his activation fee and signed up for a Direct debit online (impatient!0 and he wants me to show him the ropes so i'll just go along for a couple of months. I usually train mornings as I work shifts so hopefully thats okay as theres nothing worse than weighting on equipment. Im just going to sign up online soon. Can't knock the price mind.

Is it just me or did it look to be more CV stuff than anything else in the pics? or does it defo have all the kit?

I might even head down to Venice physique on Friday and have a look there. Roughly know where it is looking at a map. I think once I get a wee motor (hopefully after the summer) i'll be trying out the one in Kirky the lad on here owns. Looked a tidy wee gym.


----------



## Gerry_bhoy (Dec 25, 2008)

I'll use the pure gym day pass option as someone mentioned.

Actually if my mate has signed up and has a PIN, could I not be cheeky and use that as a one off to try it out?


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Gerry_bhoy said:


> I'll use the pure gym day pass option as someone mentioned.
> 
> Actually if my mate has signed up and has a PIN, could I not be cheeky and use that as a one off to try it out?


nope and they've cottoned on to it....they monitor multi entries.....


----------



## Chew (Mar 4, 2009)

I'm pretty sure Caley Uni's gym is open to the public. Never been but my mate says the weights section is pretty well equipped.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Chew said:


> I'm pretty sure Caley Uni's gym is open to the public. Never been but my mate says the weights section is pretty well equipped.


u mean the uni in town?....students only i think......


----------



## Chew (Mar 4, 2009)

Pelayo said:


> u mean the uni in town?....students only i think......


The one next to the bus station. Just checked the website there, it's open to everyone. You can pay as you go as well so you can go along for a look and see if it's any good.

Strathclyde Uni is the one that is only open to students/staff/graduates.

http://www.gcu.ac.uk/arc/


----------



## Gerry_bhoy (Dec 25, 2008)

Signed up for Pure gym. Been twice. Not bad at all, not too busy either. Enough kit there to. Good amount of benches, not had to wait a second yet.

Can someone tell me how to get rid of the assisted platform on the dip station. Ive only used the ones you fold up but you cant seem to do that with this one. Its a pain in the ar5e.

Funny thing. Ive lived in my flat for 8 months now. Theres like 6 buildings in the "court" and in a taxi the day the driver told me that in the building next to me there is two flats knocked in and converted into a proper power lifter type gym. Been there for years. Its literally like 30 ft from my door.

So ill be having a look at that this week, and maybe sack the pure gym.


----------



## kennyscot (Oct 20, 2008)

Gerry_bhoy said:


> I've been tempted to try the Pure Gym on Bath Street as its 24 hours - would be handy for the days im working but ive heard its always rammed.
> 
> Also heard of Greens. Theres one in Kirky that I quite fancied (a guy who posted on here owns it) but as I live in the East End and don't drive (although hopefully will pass my test by the summer) so its just not practical.
> 
> Any recommendations folks?


Pure gym is getting worse and worse, packed all the time. Thinking of going back to uni gym soon...!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

kennyscot said:


> Pure gym is getting worse and worse, packed all the time. Thinking of going back to uni gym soon...!


Get up earlier then , I'm there at 6 am mon - fri ... perfect !


----------



## Chew (Mar 4, 2009)

There's a new gym opening up on the corner of Argyle street/Jamaica Street. It's called 'The Gym', run by 'The Gym Group'.

http://www.thegymgroup.com/gyms/glasgow/

The pics aren't up yet, the ones on that page are from other gyms. It's the same idea as Pure Gym I think.


----------



## kennyscot (Oct 20, 2008)

Tommy10 said:


> Get up earlier then , I'm there at 6 am mon - fri ... perfect !


na

na

and na !

absolutely no chance of me getting up so early just to go to the gym when i can do it later !

na !

very brave from you though !


----------



## kennyscot (Oct 20, 2008)

Tommy10 said:


> u mean the uni in town?....students only i think......


yep

meant caley gym, good place, all ones needs!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2008)

Greens gym at finnieston is full of tools who want to shout about how good they look. Avoid


----------



## kennyscot (Oct 20, 2008)

there is a leaflet at Pure Gym giving you a workout for your ... tee-shirt muscles ! basically getting a pump before going out. Funny thing is that most of the guys seem to be using it on a day to day basis ... !


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

kennyscot said:


> na
> 
> na
> 
> ...


My body clockis set at 530... I'm wide awake then


----------

